# Exodus Audio Anarchy 8'' in 4 ohm



## GLN305

Just talked to Kevin Haskins via e-mail over at DIYCable.com and they have an Exodus Anarchy 8'' coming out in the 4 ohm variety. They plan on a pre-sale, so keep your eyes out if you like the 7'' version!

Here is the info direct from him:

"Probably around May-June but right now it is too far out to have an accurate prediction. The design goal is a resonant enclosure sub for 0.75-1.0 cubic feet. It has over twice the total displacement of the 6.5" so substantially more low frequency capability. It also is based on a 51mm coil so more power handling too. But.... it isn't just a sub, it has smooth usable response out to 2K so it is very usable as a 2-way. Think big monitor type of speaker with good output down in the high 20s low 30s in-room. In a car it would go deeper. 

I will be running a pre-order sale if you want to stoke the fire."


----------



## [email protected]

Those 7's are beasts, the 8's will prob be way to deep for my doors for midbass  

Could make some nice 3-way with all the Anarchy's I have sitting around waiting for my HT project.


----------



## GLN305

BeatsDownLow said:


> Those 7's are beasts, the 8's will prob be way to deep for my doors for midbass
> 
> Could make some nice 3-way with all the Anarchy's I have sitting around waiting for my HT project.


I'll send him an e-mail and see how deep they are gonna be.


----------



## onebadmonte

I read about those on his website. 18mm of x-max, woot! I'm thinking a pair per door with some ID horns for the next project. Funny thing, I was kind of hoping they'd be 8ohm. That way I could get the most out of a bridged 4ch. Either way, cant wait.


----------



## rommelrommel

What 4 channel are you gonna use that isn't 4 ohm mono stable bridged?


----------



## onebadmonte

rommelrommel said:


> What 4 channel are you gonna use that isn't 4 ohm mono stable bridged?


I was thinking a Cresendo 1000c4. It is stable at 4 ohms when bridged. It's just that trying to run a pair of 8s per side would work best if the speakers are 8 ohm.


----------



## CrackedHead

I bought a pair of the 7" for a 2 way setup during the last sale. 

Must resist the urge to upgrade :worried:


----------



## rommelrommel

Oh god, I read over the pair per side... that would be some serious up front bass.


----------



## jking29

I think I just found what 8" I want to replace my SLS's with!


----------



## EricP72

Yes!!!! My dreams have come true! 8" version and 4 ohms...put me down for a pair!


----------



## subwoofery

onebadmonte said:


> I read about those on his website. 18mm of x-max, woot! I'm thinking a pair per door with some ID horns for the next project. Funny thing, I was kind of hoping they'd be 8ohm. That way I could get the most out of a bridged 4ch. Either way, cant wait.


I'd take a high sensitivity driver over the Exodus 8" to use with horns any day of the week. 

Kelvin


----------



## mattyjman

subwoofery said:


> I'd take a high sensitivity driver over the Exodus 8" to use with horns any day of the week.
> 
> Kelvin


yup yup


----------



## tRidiot

subwoofery said:


> I'd take a high sensitivity driver over the Exodus 8" to use with horns any day of the week.
> 
> Kelvin





mattyjman said:


> yup yup


Not if you're looking for massive output below 60Hz or so. 


I am still wondering what the hell to do with my Anarchys.... thus far, I am seriously underwhelmed by them. Need to do a lot more door deadening, I guess, but with just sealing up the holes as best I can and adding constrained-layer damping mat to the inside of the outer doorskin, they really don't sound very natural, have great output or powerhandling OR extend very deeply.

I'm hoping things will get better with more work, as others seem to think these things are the monster... I need 'em to mate with a pair of ID CD2 Comp HLCD, or they're going to get replaced by a set of 3-ohm 10s I have on the way...


----------



## subwoofery

tRidiot said:


> Not if you're looking for massive output below 60Hz or so.
> 
> 
> I am still wondering what the hell to do with my Anarchys.... thus far, I am seriously underwhelmed by them. Need to do a lot more door deadening, I guess, but with just sealing up the holes as best I can and adding constrained-layer damping mat to the inside of the outer doorskin, they really don't sound very natural, have great output or powerhandling OR extend very deeply.
> 
> I'm hoping things will get better with more work, as others seem to think these things are the monster... I need 'em to mate with a pair of ID CD2 Comp HLCD, or they're going to get replaced by a set of 3-ohm 10s I have on the way...


When using horns, I'd rather have more output above 60Hz than below (I leave that to subs). I don't see the point in using horns if you need to level it down -15dB... 
You'll likely see power compression and won't really see the dynamic capabilities of your horns. 

Kelvin 

PS: I'll stop here coz it's not the point of this thread, please proceed


----------



## Cruzer

That guy is gay I asked him about having the 7" in 4 ohm and he said it be like 500 others that would want it before he would


----------



## EricP72

Any word on pricing and when the pre-sale will start?


----------



## ItalynStylion

Sounds like a fun tapped horn application speaker. Any idea what the specs will be? Sounds like a very hi Q driver with a box that large for an 8".


----------



## stereojnky

I'm in for 4! I was just about to ask him about the possibility of an 8" Anarchy mid.


----------



## GLN305

manish said:


> Any word on pricing and when the pre-sale will start?


He mentioned April-May timeframe, so plenty of time to get your cash together!


----------



## GLN305

ItalynStylion said:


> Sounds like a fun tapped horn application speaker. Any idea what the specs will be? Sounds like a very hi Q driver with a box that large for an 8".


No idea on specs, all I have is what I posted. Of course there will be more coming from him in the future.


----------



## ChrisB

All they need to do now is make them shallower with neodymium magnets, and I'd order a set or two.


----------



## The A Train

ChrisB said:


> All they need to do now is make them shallower with neodymium magnets, and I'd order a set or two.


Amen!


----------



## EricP72

Is the reason they haven't went with Neo magnets cost? Cause man a shallow 8" midbass driver,xbl motor, with the same sq and frequency range as the 6.5 at 4ohms is almost perfect. I guess ashorting ring and a nice phase plug...but not planning on running mine past 300hz.


----------



## The A Train

Well depending on what the costs may come out to be, running a mid woofer array with the anarchy juniors to 4ohms may be another option. It can open some doors that the beefy XBL motor may shut on some people.


----------



## WLDock

This might be an interesting driver for those looking to mount in the kicks(BIG KICKS!) vented to the outside...would need to see more specs but.....Might be able to mate with a tweet like the Scan Illum for a simple but potent 2-way front....Then throw a couple of IB15's, or a Tempest, or a couple of Shiva's in the back for a K.I.S.S. audiophile 3-way system...Nice!

Cool to see diycable continue to offer more Anarchy products.


----------



## stereojnky

manish said:


> Is the reason they haven't went with Neo magnets cost? Cause man a shallow 8" midbass driver,xbl motor, with the same sq and frequency range as the 6.5 at 4ohms is almost perfect. I guess ashorting ring and a nice phase plug...but not planning on running mine past 300hz.


I was thinking the same thing. It would probably hinder their ability to manufacture them in a timely manner. It seems like ceramic motors are cheaper and easier to produce.


----------



## [email protected]

Pretty sure neo is pretty scarce, So the driver would go up in price considerably. Not real sure if it would really be any shallower anyways to keep the same excursion. I would think thats why we dont see neo used on many subwoofers. And the ones they are used on are pretty pricey compared to a ferrite motor.


----------



## EricP72

Beats I think your right. That explain the cost of my Boston spg555. I just can't for these 8" drivers.


----------



## stereojnky

manish said:


> Any word on pricing and when the pre-sale will start?


I did a little quick math, and if he follows suite, he offered the original Anarchys at ~47% off. The target price for the 8" is $125, so we should be able to steal these for around $66 give or take. But honestly even at full price, Kevin offers phenomenal value for the money.


----------



## EricP72

So around $130 give or take a few dollars...I'm good...will start a lil secret savings now.


----------



## [email protected]

I am sure I will grab atleast 4, prob 6. Looking forward to them getting released.


----------



## mSaLL150

manish said:


> Is the reason they haven't went with Neo magnets cost? Cause man a shallow 8" midbass driver,xbl motor, with the same sq and frequency range as the 6.5 at 4ohms is almost perfect. I guess ashorting ring and a nice phase plug...but not planning on running mine past 300hz.


It is probably over a year out if it is still even happening, but Nick at Stereo Integrity mentioned that he is working on a 9" mid/bass driver that is 2"-2.5" deep, XBL motor with shorting sleeves, and has like 12mm xmax. Code name "tm9"


----------



## vactor

mSaLL150 said:


> It is probably over a year out if it is still even happening, but Nick at Stereo Integrity mentioned that he is working on a 9" mid/bass driver that is 2"-2.5" deep, XBL motor with shorting sleeves, and has like 12mm xmax. Code name "tm9"


iWANT!


----------



## EricP72

Damn options!


----------



## Cruzer

mSaLL150 said:


> It is probably over a year out if it is still even happening, but Nick at Stereo Integrity mentioned that he is working on a 9" mid/bass driver that is 2"-2.5" deep, XBL motor with shorting sleeves, and has like 12mm xmax. Code name "tm9"


that will be expensive for sure


----------



## rommelrommel

I seem to remember someone saying that there were a few neo motored 6.5's made?


----------



## [email protected]

rommelrommel said:


> I seem to remember someone saying that there were a few neo motored 6.5's made?


Most employ the neo/ferrite hybrid motor, not many true ones made for car app that I know of. Maybe some pro audio drivers?


----------



## GLN305

rommelrommel said:


> I seem to remember someone saying that there were a few neo motored 6.5's made?


That was before the Anarchy, it had a paper cone and there is a pair in my wife's car. Nice sounding as well.


----------



## oline897

Any news?


----------



## EricP72

Yeah what ^^^he said


----------



## GLN305

I have a feeling that we may not see them at all due to Exodus backing off and making their gig a part time, after-work thing. The Anarchy 5.25 was just about done and still hasn't been released and the 8" was far behind it.


----------



## snaimpally

Is he not offering the 4 ohm Anarchy any more? He had the 4 ohm for pre-order and now I only see the 8 ohm on his site.

If he could get the 4 ohm Anarchy in a shallower form factor, it would be a gigantic seller among car audio folks. The current mounting depth is unworkable in most cars without major surgery.


----------



## oline897

I got an email back from him and at this time it is not going to happen.


----------



## subwoofery

oline897 said:


> I got an email back from him and at this time it is not going to happen.


I knew it... 

Kelvin


----------

